# Show me your substrate!!



## Vulcan900 (Aug 5, 2013)

Doing a cichlid tank and still deciding what substrate to use. I'd like to see what everyone else has, what they used and a close up if possible. *No PFS*

Thanks


----------



## Vulcan900 (Aug 5, 2013)

Tank I will be redoing with cichlids


----------



## Vulcan900 (Aug 5, 2013)

No one?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Why *No PFS*? Just curious.


----------



## Vulcan900 (Aug 5, 2013)

zimmy said:


> Why *No PFS*? Just curious.


I was never able to find a bright white pool filter sand. It was always a tan or brown. At least at the pool places around me. And if you find it online it's expensive to ship


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

That's funny, lately I've only been able to find the bright white stuff here and not sand that is more tan or brown. 

I use a finer sand in my tank because I have cories.

The stuff you have in yours looks good. What is it?


----------



## Vulcan900 (Aug 5, 2013)

zimmy said:


> That's funny, lately I've only been able to find the bright white stuff here and not sand that is more tan or brown.
> 
> I use a finer sand in my tank because I have cories.
> 
> The stuff you have in yours looks good. What is it?


Eco complete planted substrate
http://m.petco.com/product/111998/Eco-C ... trate.aspx


----------

